# San Franciscp California (Bay area) Training



## 510samson (Dec 22, 2010)

i have a 2 and a half month old GSD and i am looking for a great trainer that can do Obedience both Basic and Advanced and then he would like to follow on to Schutz training. Thank you for youre time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Menlo Park SCH club, since you are in the East Bay. They train at the east side of the Dumbarton bridge in Newark


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Muttamorphosis


----------

